# Pivot's DH bike - Phoenix



## chirosangaku (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this on a Japanese blog:
https://seranotes.blog12.fc2.com/blog-entry-685.html










This looks way better than I expected.


----------



## speedgoat82 (Jan 21, 2010)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick:eekster:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, why make the picture so SMALL????


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like a Sunday to me, with beefier links


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

agreed the Sunday reincarnated.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

looks like you can really ride the wheels off that thing.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

sticarl said:


> Looks like a Sunday to me, with beefier links


:lol:

Looks like a Kona/Specialized/Turner/Salsa/Sunday/ETC to me, with beefier links. Jeeze - it's not like they are going to re-make the look of a bicycle but based on what I know about the Firebird it's gonna ride very, very well. I can't wait to hear what the team says.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

chirosangaku said:


> I found this on a Japanese blog:
> https://seranotes.blog12.fc2.com/blog-entry-685.html
> 
> 
> ...


LOL hte japanese blogs seem to have some good stuff popping up...

Id rock it...:thumbsup: Looks sick


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

DW-Link goodness in a downhill frame. Putting up some competition for Turner. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

damn it! now I gotta take another shower and get new shorts!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

moar pics


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

wow that looks nice!!!. That lower link is massive!! Turner is going to get a run for his money


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

That's not the same floating shock arrangement as the Firebird is it?

The rear shock adjustments don't look like they'll be that much fun to access to make changes.

Still, a great looking frame.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I was also wondering about access to bottom shock bolt...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

frango said:


> I was also wondering about access to bottom shock bolt...


Well if you think about it, a shock is always in compression, so it doesn't need a bolt, just place it in a little cavity and it'll be fine.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Apart from anytime your wheels leave the ground yeah and it's not like that happens much on a DH bike...


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

the sunday is irrelevant now. compare this to the giant glory. knowing Pivot, this frame will be a bit heavier and burlier than the glory, will be laterally very stiff, and will be more expensive (duh) than the glory. but the geo looks more like what the market wants.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

frango said:


> I was also wondering about access to bottom shock bolt...


Hard to tell for sure, but it looks like once the upper shock bolt is removed you could cycle the suspension up and the lower link would clear the lower shock bolt without having do disassemble anything further.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

that looks very nice - its one of the few long travel bikes that looks like a traditional double diamond frame design which is somehow quite appealing on the eye - like the Sunday was


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I see the comparison to the Sunday, but this looks waaaaaay better IMO. Well done Pivot!


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like the rear axle location would be easy to mess with as well so you could get a lot of geometry options.

I'd like one anodized burnt orange please :thumbsup:

GO KEVIN and CHRIS!!


----------



## el rob (Jan 31, 2006)

godfather said:


> Hard to tell for sure, but it looks like once the upper shock bolt is removed you could cycle the suspension up and the lower link would clear the lower shock bolt without having do disassemble anything further.


I've had the luxury of seeing this frame up close and personal...there is a cutout in the frame to access the lower shock bolt. It's like a little piece of magic.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

ahhh, more dw link DH bikes. Rad. With the newer DHR in production and set to deliver in the next couple months, the dw link DH bike will finally be back!


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

DHR....Where?


----------



## Raddaddy (Nov 18, 2008)

super sexy


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

And if you didn't have a shock in there, you could carry a full beer!


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

wow!!! its a pivot sunday/glory


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool! 

Looks like shock adjustments are gonna be a biotch (at least from the pics so far).

Someone call Giant and tell them Pivot/DW stole their Maestro design!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

ebxtreme said:


> Cool!
> 
> Looks like shock adjustments are gonna be a biotch (at least from the pics so far).
> 
> Someone call Giant and tell them Pivot/DW stole their Maestro design!


If you only knew how close to the truth that statement is...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm assuming the name Phoenix has more significance than the name of a city in AZ?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

airwreck said:


> I'm assuming the name Phoenix has more significance than the name of a city in AZ?


It is where Pivot is from... Although Firebird and Phoenix are basically the same thing.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

what's the next bike gonna be called? Buckeye or the ahwatukee?


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

latedropbob said:


> what's the next bike gonna be called? Buckeye or the ahwatukee?


The Apache Junction lololol


----------



## dan23 (Feb 24, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> It is where Pivot is from... Although Firebird and Phoenix are basically the same thing.


Brendt - good call, the Phoenix is a mythological bird of fire... Firebird = Phoenix...

It's good to know that a few people out there understand the relationship with synonymous words...

The next bike will be named Tempe...


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

dan23 said:


> Brendt - good call, the Phoenix is a mythological bird of fire... Firebird = Phoenix...
> 
> It's good to know that a few people out there understand the relationship with synonymous words...
> 
> The next bike will be named Tempe...


The Phoenix is the bike that rose from the pile of broken carbon links that derived from the Firebird.

The next bike will be named Greer and you will be chased by wild dogs when you ride it :thumbsup:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe name the next one the "Sunrise" and only let people buy it every other year and randomly halt production for no apparent reason.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Honestly, I like the look of the Sunday more. Then again I don't like swoopy bikes in general, blocky and well defined lines for me.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

eabos said:


> Maybe name the next one the "Sunrise" and only let people buy it every other year and randomly halt production for no apparent reason.


And you have to weld it together yourself before you can ride it. Sounds like Sunrise to me.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

dan23 said:


> Brendt - good call, the Phoenix is a mythological bird of fire... Firebird = Phoenix...
> 
> It's good to know that a few people out there understand the relationship with synonymous words...
> 
> The next bike will be named Tempe...


Actually I am voting that the next one be called "The Guad" or "Guadalupe". Whenever you try to ship it anywhere, it can get tied up in customs and randomly deported.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

eabos said:


> Maybe name the next one the "Sunrise" and only let people buy it every other year and randomly halt production for no apparent reason.


LMAO, classic:thumbsup:


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Actually I am voting that the next one be called "The Guad" or "Guadalupe". Whenever you try to ship it anywhere, it can get tied up in customs and randomly deported.


but the avocados are sooo cheap there...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

sixsixtysix said:


> It is where Pivot is from... Although Firebird and Phoenix are basically the same thing.


yes I know that. It just reminded me of a ski company back in the 80's called Phoenix that was the resurection of the Trucker ski company. That combined with the similarities in the bikes.


----------



## golokeung (May 9, 2004)

Touched by the effort from Pivot, this planet earth needs more bike companies like this!


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

StinkyFTW said:


> Honestly, I like the look of the Sunday more. Then again I don't like swoopy bikes in general, blocky and well defined lines for me.


The swoopy look is done for two reasons to lower stand over height and improve the strength of the connection between the top tube and head tube.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Definitely added it to the short list of downhill frames that I actually want to buy


----------



## akuaku (Aug 3, 2008)

all my rides are dw link mojo 2 firebirds and 2 sundays what can i say this should be good only the rider can make it great.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

It definitely looks like what a sunday should look like in 2010/11 if it were still around. 

I like it, looks like it has a low CoG. 

Turner DHR
Banshee Legend
Evil Revolt 
Intense 951
and this are currently my favorite looking DH bikes.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> If you only knew how close to the truth that statement is...


Care to elaborate?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

There has been a little legal battle between DW and Giant. There is a big thread about it on RideMonkey.

DW


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

daisycutter said:


> The swoopy look is done for two reasons to lower stand over height and improve the strength of the connection between the top tube and head tube.


I know, I probably should have mentioned "from an aesthetical standpoint" somewhere in my post.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

First PIVOT I like.

Dig it but then I digged the Sunday too, be interesting to see how they go with the Team riders this year, its def hotting up, great stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Care to elaborate?


Nope. 

All I will say is the Phoenix turned out nice. Pivot is a local company for us AZonies and I have friends who work there so its nice to see locals getting things like this done.

But like all things, inspiration comes from everywhere.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*Jawz of life*

holding the rear wheel. Holy shiz

thing's on the juice..beefcake ..Beefcaake!


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

I refuse to ride any of it until they come out with the "Scottsdale"


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Scary; If we did that it would require valet parking


----------



## chirosangaku (Sep 27, 2009)

Found more info on the on the bike:


























and the whole presentation is on the Japanese blog 

https://seranotes.blog12.fc2.com/blog-entry-697.html

and DirtRag's Facebook has a quick review on it too.
Love the orange version:










https://www.facebook.com/album.php?...85&s=20&hash=f96202830356035a8a10fc20b7552f83


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Uh Oh, its time to play DW bingo with the presentation.

First up, "Anti-Squat"!

And for all those who want to geek out on "Anti-Squat", I'll direct you here so your heads may explode with bike nerd-dom.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231234


----------



## dan23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a great write up on the bike...
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/05/17...ew-phoenix-downhill-mountain-bike/#more-17899


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

VITAL

Sweet bike, rode a small version around on the street. Though it was way small for me, I could tell the overall geo and layout was well thought out. Nice job Pivot!

"Although based on the World Championship winning Sunday, the Phoenix is not a Sunday! The Sunday took the concept of using a position sensitive shock as a bottom out device. Phoenix DH shares a similar leverage ratio curve for the first part of the travel, and then remains slightly progressive through the end travel (The opposite of the Sunday). The Phoenix DH runs slightly higher spring rates and a curve that is more in line with what we developed for the Firebird." Pivot via Vital

"Optimized lightweight design. Complete test bikes are sitting at 39lbs. Team bikes are about 37lbs."

mmm numbers


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

Would probably be smart to sponsor local(uuhprohmm..)racer.uhh......hmmhm.Sorry...allergies


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

Would probably be smart to sponsor local(uuhprohmm..)racer.uhh......hmmhm.Sorry...allergies


----------



## sinatorj (Feb 13, 2006)

Scary said:


> Would probably be smart to sponsor local(uuhprohmm..)racer.uhh......hmmhm.Sorry...allergies


only if they can finish a race in the top 10 w/o requiring major surgery before next season... J/K


----------



## Scary (Jun 11, 2007)

Aaaargghh!!!Thought I could get by you!!.....Maybe they are the type of company that values persistence and determination over talent and speed....Ever consider that?It could happen.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

for those who are interested


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Saw this one in Sedona on it's way back from the Moab demo ride.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

I love it! It's simple and local


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks good. I'm not a big fan of the "curvy" frames either, but this one doesn't go overboard on the swoops.


----------

